# Best polish for a Hymer?



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I know the best polish question has been asked before, but most of the replys are for GRP bodies. 

I am not sure but I think our Hymer is not GRP (exept the roof?) It is a 2007, C 622 CL does anyone have any advise on what the best polish would be to use and will it do for the cab as well. I find that the black streak marks are getting harder to wash of and want to give it a good polish before her first winter.

While I am on, our van has aluminium panels around the bottom. Does anyone know what would be the best to polish these with? They always seem to dry streaky.


Richard...


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Polish*

I use either Mer or Autoglym on the aluminium. Mer is great at getting rid of black streaks. It does get some stick from some suppliers and manufacturers of polish but I think this is a case of knocking the best product.

I've used Mer for over 10 years and despite trying other products, remain convinced it is the best.

If using a polymer wash ensure you wash off with a garden rose or similar. They say a normal hose could wash off the protection of the polymers. They could be right for all I know. Therefore, I give the van a light shower after washing with a polymer.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

MER is the one
also brill on glass (not the screen}


----------

